# please guess hen or roo



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks like a pullet so far to me.


----------



## auschicken (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm a newbie so what breed is he/she?! I don't have a clue what sex but OMG it's soooo puffy!!!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is known as a Silkie. Very popular breed, I know because I raised them too. Still have my old birds.


----------



## Jai-TheAnimalArk (Dec 25, 2013)

This is a gorgeous pullet


----------



## auschicken (Nov 7, 2013)

I have had 2 silkie girls before! Their puffs weren't as puffy! they were tiny... Sooo puffy


----------

